# Glftpd unter Suse



## generador (18. November 2004)

Hi erstmal

Ich will meinen glftpd unter suse 8.1 auch für die System Benutzer zugänglich machen

habe die pfade für die passwd und die group auf /etc/... gesetzt, aber ich kann mmich nicht einloggen über root oder einen username

hat dafür zufällig jemand eine lösung
THX


----------

